# Clean ROM 2.0 JB



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Judging by the silence here, you all probably check Xda anyway. But in case you don't..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773876

This rom is really smooth.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Right up my alley... Thx for posting.


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

It's quiet....sadly. I'll check this out though, and thank you good sir. Depressing I see little going on here at Rootzwiki, even in the S2 area.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TerrorCandii said:


> It's quiet....sadly. I'll check this out though, and thank you good sir. Depressing I see little going on here at Rootzwiki, even in the S2 area.


I literally picked up a Nexus 7 today just for the development community. I'm keeping my TF300T though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

EDIT: keeping, not getting


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

There's plenty going on over @ xda. Lol

Fyi to everyone, DO NOT flash this if you want to flash cm9, cm10 or any other existing rom. This flashes the jb bootloader and you can't go back. But, if you took the ota, it's a vast improvement over stock.


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

Hoping I don't get flamed(XDA for asking a question from phone, while at work), but are you saying I could flash this directly after a good wipe? I'm on CM10 right now, latest nightly?


----------

